# Taking CWP class tomorrow



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

My wife is joining me. We were lucky to get in since the range has been filling all 50 spots per week since around election day. Wish us luck! We've got to be on the road around 6am to get there in time.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Good Luck! Now that's what I call dedication (6am drive to get there). If you don't mind me asking, what state are you in and why such a long drive?


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Whoops, mistyped. Got to get up at 6am so we can leave at 7am. About a 30 minute drive to class (ATP Gunshop and Range), but we've got to drop our baby off at my inlaws first.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Good luck, but I dont think you'll need it.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

we did end up leaving around 6:30 this morning. Got there at 7. Did shooting first. Nothing to it. 8 hour class was a little long but not too bad. We both passed the written no problem. Learned a lot of surprising things about sc laws.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

6am!?!? That's not that early.. I have to be at work by 6am. This morning was rough with the time change. I guess I'm pretty dedicated. LOL!:smt033


----------



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

congratulations on your class.. I took mine today, but no written test in my state. we are a shall issue state so now just fill out my application, pay the fee and wait a month or so and should get it in the mail


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

SC requires you be a resident of the state, pass the shooting test and attend an 8 hour class plus exam. The 8 hour class had about 2 hours worth of info in it. Turned out to be a pretty long day. Plus we both gave blood during lunchtime in the parking lot. Needless to say, we were ready for bed Saturday night. It's supposed to take 90 days or less to receive your permit, but due to budget cuts and layoffs it has been taking 115 days. Now let's see, what happened about 115 days ago... We'll probably never get our permits.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

48dodge said:


> SC requires you be a resident of the state, pass the shooting test and attend an 8 hour class plus exam. The 8 hour class had about 2 hours worth of info in it. Turned out to be a pretty long day. Plus we both gave blood during lunchtime in the parking lot. Needless to say, we were ready for bed Saturday night. It's supposed to take 90 days or less to receive your permit, but due to budget cuts and layoffs it has been taking 115 days. Now let's see, what happened about 115 days ago... We'll probably never get our permits.


Wow. That's a long day. I applaud your dedication. Was the process expensive? (class, shooting test, exam) What did the class cover? What did the shooting test entail? How long is your license good for before you have to renew it? Do you have to re-take a class to renew? Sorry I'm so curious! I live in Pennsylvania and there are no mandatory classes or tests involved to obtain a license to carry a firearm... although I think a class would be beneficial. In my county, the turn around time for getting your permit after you submit the application is pretty quick, and you can opt for the paper card by mail, or a photo id card with the information on it (similar to a driver's license) at the courthouse. Congratulations on passing!


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Just $150. $50 goes to the state. We had the option of using our own guns or renting. Only other cost was 50 rounds of ammo. Holsters were provided if we didn't have one. My wife used her stock XD holster, I used one of the range holsters since I haven't gotten one yet. We lucked out in that the range was having a BBQ that day, so we didn't even have to buy lunch anywhere. We renew every year for $50. Photo ID is supposed to be just like our driver license. Even uses the same picture on file. Oh yeah, the shooting test was actually a lot of fun. Start out at 3 yards and work your way out to 15 yards.
Something like this
3yds
gun aimed 1 shot, 2 shots, 2 shots; 3 seconds, 5 secs, 5 secs
gun in holster 1 shot, 2 shots, 2 shots; 5 secs, 7secs, 7 secs
Same thing for 5, 7 and 10 yards with time increasing the further away the target was.
Then 12 yards 5 rounds from the holster in 12 seconds
15 yds 5 rds from the holster in 15 seconds.

My wife and I are both wanting to take the defensive shooting course now after that test.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/southcarolina.pdf
Some info on testing requirements and permits


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

48dodge said:


> Just $150. $50 goes to the state. We had the option of using our own guns or renting. Only other cost was 50 rounds of ammo. Holsters were provided if we didn't have one. My wife used her stock XD holster, I used one of the range holsters since I haven't gotten one yet. We lucked out in that the range was having a BBQ that day, so we didn't even have to buy lunch anywhere. We renew every year for $50. Photo ID is supposed to be just like our driver license. Even uses the same picture on file. Oh yeah, the shooting test was actually a lot of fun. Start out at 3 yards and work your way out to 15 yards.
> Something like this
> 3yds
> gun aimed 1 shot, 2 shots, 2 shots; 3 seconds, 5 secs, 5 secs
> ...


Hey thanks, that actually sounded like a fun day. (long but good)


----------



## clewis (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats on class. I took mine around the first of January and still no sign of my permit. Oh well I guess it's just been two months but I hate waiting. hope yours comes soon.


----------

